# Wingles?? Yey or Nay



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Noticed the other day that the wing has been sucking up quite a bit of water, to the point last everytime you opened the boot you could hear the water sloshing about...

So took it off, drained it and left it to dry out.... in the meantime i wasnt going to waste a nice day sat in the house, so while i was out i got some pics of the wingless car.

I kind of like it, but not too keen on the marks left by the spoiler mounts on the paint. (my other half's opinion is that it looks like some a Halfords special family car :chairshot)














































i admit i am a bit of a photo whore.....


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

100% PERFECT.


----------



## forty3 (Sep 19, 2009)

looks tidy, de-spoilered gets my nod.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

I've tried both, ran without for two years, then fitted the wing together with a carbon N1 lip and haven't looked back. 

But your R32 looks perfect with or without so just do what you feel like! :thumbsup:

Great pics BTW! :bowdown1:


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

They always look mean in a street drag way with just the Nismo lip but they still look best with the original spoiler.

Get yourself a set of new rubber seals for the spoiler. And take off the mounting pillars and check the metal retaining bracket inside for rust. If the spoiler has started to split along the join lines then it's time for a proper tidy up and respray.


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Wingless for sure, That looks mean and like its going 100mph standing still


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks like a Ute without the wing


----------



## midship (Feb 7, 2006)

Needs the wing to look menacing with the TE37s


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Get rid of the wiper if your going wingless.
Just need a 1" grommet to fill the hole


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd go for just the standard wing without the N1 lip as it looks best IMHO :thumbsup:


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

N1 lip + stock spoiler for me.

Looks a bit strange with just the lip, it's not wide enough  
Maybe buy a D-Max spoiler as in DW R32 ? It's quite low mounted and looks good.


----------



## Oridori (Jul 16, 2009)

zell said:


> N1 lip + stock spoiler for me.


+1

I'm still undecided if I like the wingless look or not. Had mine removed too for a few days before putting on a BGW :chuckle: Right now, I think that the stock spoiler + the lip could be the best option though


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Find it quite interesting the difference of opinion... bit of a love/hate situation. Though i sometimes wonder how much is it a case of for the past 20 years folk are used to seeing the car with a spoiler than without.

To be honest, i like it without the spoiler since it looks a lot cleaner and accentuates the rear arches... but at the same time without the spoiler it throws off the balance at the rear of the car and the c-pillar looks horrendously wide. (so admitedly, and cheated by not putting up the pics that make the car look ugly)

Anyways its back on the car again  after a clean up of the mounts, some sealant on edge of the seals until i get new seals. I'd keep it off until i get bored of the look... but the marks on the bootlid make the car look a tad skanky, and that's after taking a polisher to them to remove some of the major scufs.



JonR32GTR said:


> Great pics BTW! :bowdown1:


Cheers  I've been trying to get back into photography... just finding the time and locations are a problem.



lightspeed said:


> Get yourself a set of new rubber seals for the spoiler. And take off the mounting pillars and check the metal retaining bracket inside for rust. If the spoiler has started to split along the join lines then it's time for a proper tidy up and respray.


Fortunately just the rubber seals are perished, one bracket is clean... the other err.. is a little worse for wear and i'm tempted to unbolt it and have a new one made up (or both to be on the safe side)



zell said:


> Looks a bit strange with just the lip, it's not wide enough


I agree with that...its the one thing that looks off about the lip on its own, that and unlike aftermarket (or oem lips on other cars) it just looks like its randomly plonked on the back, being too short and a bit brick like.

I did think of getting a Garage Saurus wing, since its nice and low, personally i prefer that over the D-Max wing.

There was a Ducktail bootlid, made by Winning Sports i think, which is what i'd like to try out.. its just a pity nobody makes something similar, though i've considerd getting a TRA Kyoto S13 wing and modifying it to fit.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Endo,

Get a carbon boot or better remove that little lip as well and get the holes closed and the trunk resprayed at the paintshop.

The best R32s have no spoiler
Untitled Page


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

Its looks awesome with the N1 lip on it. it does super tuff.


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

id be putting the orignal spoiler on it mate or a bigger wing to be honest , remember the spoiler or wing really dose serve a purpose mate , i had a subaru , and at first it had a small spoiler on it , i then stuck the big oem sti wing on it and what a difference at speed the car felt so much more planted .

so id go oem spoiler or a fairly large wing mate you will notice it at higher speeds above 70


----------



## vintoni (Dec 6, 2007)

Put the OEM spoiler back on.

What size/width/offset wheels are they? They fit poifectly.


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

decided not to be a complete cheap ass... and spend the £20 for a full set of new seals since i was ordering a few other bits and bobs.

still, i'd run without a wing on a permament basis if it wasnt for the marks on the paint from the spoiler

silent skyline+no wing = stealth 



bigchris350 said:


> you will notice it at higher speeds above 70


so in the real world.... never then lol 



vintoni said:


> What size/width/offset wheels are they? They fit poifectly.


17x9+15, 255/40/R17 tyres


----------



## gtrsmiles (Mar 10, 2008)

Its a lovely example mate, but would look even better with the wing back on in my oppinion. Does it feel any less stable at speed / while cornering with the wing off?


----------



## gtrsmiles (Mar 10, 2008)

endo said:


> decided not to be a complete cheap ass... and spend the £20 for a full set of new seals since i was ordering a few other bits and bobs.
> 
> still, i'd run without a wing on a permament basis if it wasnt for the marks on the paint from the spoiler
> 
> ...



On the other hand though i do have a soft spot for the stealth look, i had a battered old, mildly rusty mk2 golf with no badges, that white tape where they had been still on, and bits of trim missing for my second car, little did people know that i had spent the previous year having a 20v turbo engine modified and put in, and just did the engine, drive train and wheels / tyres first and left the body work till last, catching people un a wares is loads of fun!


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

gtrsmiles said:


> Its a lovely example mate, but would look even better with the wing back on in my oppinion. Does it feel any less stable at speed / while cornering with the wing off?


to be honest, i wouldnt know, i've never had the wing off for that long at any given time to find out. :S 
But i can definately say the wing+n1 lip definately make the car slower on the airport runway.

The marks on the boot turn me off when i see them, and usually the spoiler is back on before the day is out. 



gtrsmiles said:


> On the other hand though i do have a soft spot for the stealth look,


he he it's not just the look.. 
its the sound, which a few folk rib me about.... (apparently its against skyline law to have a car quieter than 90db)

saying that, i sailed past a cop car that had pulled some guys over, and they did a double take as i went by... obviously they didnt expect to see a skyline sneak past so quietly




on the other hand, baffle out.... its f-ing loud


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

I'd put it back on. In pictures they look good without the wing but in the metal the wingless cars don't look right.

Like the car otherwise though!


----------



## vintoni (Dec 6, 2007)

endo said:


> 17x9+15, 255/40/R17 tyres


Any spacers at all?


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

vintoni said:


> Any spacers at all?


nope, no spacers.


----------

